# PO Box



## snr-fred (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,

Does anybody know how much a po box in Benalmadena Correos office would be.... It's for two names, chap on counter did try to explain, but his English and my Spanish just couldnt do it

Thanks


----------



## ivorra (Sep 24, 2008)

I think the price is the same at all post offices. The prices and service details are given (in Spanish) on the Correos web-site: .: Correos :. Apartado Postal: Tarifas


----------



## snr-fred (Feb 25, 2010)

ivorra said:


> I think the price is the same at all post offices. The prices and service details are given (in Spanish) on the Correos web-site:
> 
> 
> Thanks for this, but, still can't work out tarifs ... has anybody got one who can simplify for me
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It is simple, you need to put it thru google translate, but you're looking at under 60€ a year

Jo xxx


----------



## ivorra (Sep 24, 2008)

According to the Correos web-site, for the first year it costs €64,38 and for subsequent years €53,36 to hire a PO Box. You can also take them for three months in which case the tarif is a little higher.


----------



## snr-fred (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks Ivorra,

Is that for 1 name only or can my wife "share" the box with me


----------



## ivorra (Sep 24, 2008)

snr-fred said:


> Thanks Ivorra,
> 
> Is that for 1 name only or can my wife "share" the box with me


One name, extra names (up to five) each cost as follows:

Suscripción Titulares Adicionales (extra names) 2,92 (three months) 10,03(annual)
There is aslo a tariff for:
Derecho de Uso Titulares Adicionales 10,79 (three months) 38,98 (annual)
Don't know what this is - extra key holders? - perhaps someone else can help out here....
There used to be an informative leaflet in the Correos offices about PO Boxes (more informative than what is written on the web site). I considered taking a PO Box a few years ago but decided against it because it appeared that if you didn't empty the box for two weeks they could send the post in it back where it came from.


----------

